# Dinner Tuesday 3-22-2022



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 22, 2022)

I just slipped some veggies into the corned beef broth to cook while I finish off the meat in the oven. We're about 45 minutes away from corned beef and cabbage, although the carrots are my favorite part.

What are your supper plans for tonight?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 22, 2022)

*Hearty soup for supper*

Charlie D. posted a recipe for Solyanka: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/solyanka-38649.html

It looked interesting, so I decided to try making it. But, I made some changes. I didn't have any sweet red pepper and I don't eat canned tomatoes. DH hates parsnips, so I substituted rutabugger. I also added some shredded cabbage. That is a really tasty, hearty soup. I'll put less rice next time. We have lovely left overs and I will definitely make this again. Such an intersting combination of flavours.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 22, 2022)

That sounds like a good cold weather sort of meal, taxy.

Corned beef and carrots... with a wedge of the requisite cabbage. No potatoes so I could have more rye bread with the juice. It's dessert!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2022)

Trader Joe's Orange Chicken enhanced with peppers, onions and mushrooms.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2022)

Cast iron pan-seared marinated flank steak, Knorr pasta side, mozzarella pearls, and heirloom cherry tomato salad.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow! Great job guys!

I have been wanting to try Indian cuisine, but not with a huge commitment, so I got this



I should have taken a snap of the actual micro-plate it all came in... I appreciated that the Rice was in a separate compartment to the Chicken & Sauce.
But MAN!  I'm digging that flavor profile, very tasty indeed! 
I like that Trader Joe's has foods from alot of different places and I'll be trying more of them.
I would have liked a larger portion, given the price, $4.49USD.  It was only 4 small pieces of Chicken  sauce and about 1/2 cup of rice or so... But as I recall, TJ's has the jarred sauce and I could make my own!

Orange Jell-O and jarred Mandarin Orange segments, with Reddi-Wip on top for dessert later.


----------

